# Get a life !



## massie1

*Moderation note: several threads have been merged to create this one. Plusieurs fils on été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. *

Is there a expression in French that comes close the English rub off "get a life..."

If there is, I've neither seen in writing, not heard it.

Thank all.


----------



## Eddie

Hi again, Massie.

Two ways of duplicating the sarcasm of this expression are: Va t'acheter une vie! or Faut sortir un peu!

La première expression est utilisée par les jeunes. Evidement très marqué _parler de jeunes_ .

Another one: Bouge-toi un peu! (Robert & Collins)

I'm positive there are other equally good French equivalents.


----------



## massie1

Hi Eddie.

I was thinking of the expression popular in Québec - Demandes trente sous (0.30$) à ta mère et puis sors un peu, but I was hoping for something a bit shorter and somewhat more refined.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Benjy

well get a life in my opinion can mean a couple of things.

it can mean get lost. i have seen that translated as "t'as rien de mieux à faire de ton temps" which gets the idea but isnt really very concise..

then there is the sort of not minding your own business, going over the top lalalaness..

like someone just keeps asking questions about something that has not much to do with them. you might say "oh, get a life" as in "go and find something better to do you are prying".

i dont know. it was just an idea.

va t'acheter une vie seems to be the best bet..


----------



## Cath.S.

[...]
t'as rien de mieux à faire de ton temps => *va voir là-bas si j'y suis *!


----------



## Cath.S.

> like someone just keeps asking questions about something that has not much to do with them. you might say "oh, get a life" as in "go and find something better to do you are prying".


_(Non, mais) de quoi j'me mêle !_ might fit here.


----------



## Eddie

As a postscript, I should add that while this expression may be used as an angry retort, it's generally directed toward someone who spends a lot of time doing the same thing(s) or something people might consider unimportant.


----------



## Gil

Wikipedia


> _Get a Life
> Get a life is an American English idiom. Used as a command, the phrase generally instructs its addressee to go out and make their way in the world, without being supported by outside sources such as parents or benefactors. It may also be directed at someone who is perceived as boring or single-minded, to suggest they acquire some other interests or hobbies. Some believe the term was popularized by William Shatner's appearance in a 1987 episode of Saturday Night Live, in which he tells a group of trekkies to "get a life." However, evidence of the term's use in the vernacular extends at least back into the 1970's, perhaps as part of a mainstream backlash against hippies._


----------



## Sani

Is there a similar exclamation in French when someone spends way too much time playing computer games or with books or what have you?


----------



## tristanleboss

Profite de la vie !


----------



## DeSica

Non, ce n'est pas du tout «profite de la vie». 
En français formel (et vieilli d'ailleurs) ce serait _Trouve-toi une situation_.
En contexte, ce peut être, _Ramasse ta carcasse, Fais un homme de toi, _ou_ Trouve-toi une activité sérieuse_ et toutes les variantes imaginables.


----------



## tristanleboss

Ce que j'ai dit n'est pas totalement faux ... en France, lorsque qu'un jeune passe sont temps à faire quelque chose, on dit qu'il ne profite pas de la vie.


----------



## Nicomon

DeSica said:


> Non, ce n'est pas du tout «profite de la vie».
> En français formel (et vieilli d'ailleurs) ce serait _Trouve-toi une situation_.
> En contexte, ce peut être, _Ramasse ta carcasse, Fais un homme de toi, _ou_ Trouve-toi une activité sérieuse_ et toutes les variantes imaginables.


 
Je pense au contraire que _profite de la vie_ convient bien dans ce contexte. Mais pas _trouve-toi une situation. _Par contre j'aime bien _ramasse ta carcasse. _

[...]


----------



## hibouette

Moi je dirais :
Vis un peu !

Ou:
Y'a pas que les jeux vidéo/ livres dans la vie!

ou : dans le cas des livres:
Sors un peu le nez de tes bouquins !


----------



## Sani

[...]
_Va t'acheter une vie_, j'aime bien, aussi que _ramasse ton carcasse _et_ vis un peu._

Another context (taken from the "Buffy" show) is when Buffy says about the librarian who spends all his time with the old books: "He needs a life in the worst way!"  

So ... _Faut qu'il profite de la vie un peu!  _???


----------



## tristanleboss

_Faut qu'il profite de la vie un peu!  _??? ==> Faudrait qu'il profite un peu de la vie !


----------



## itka

_Ramasse ta carcasse_, _fais un homme de toi_, _va t'acheter une vie._.. autant d'expressions qui ne doivent être employées qu'au Québec. Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un en France les connaisse...ni les comprenne !


----------



## Michael-78

si ça m'est arrivé de dire "va t'acheter une vie!" (mais dans un sens pas très sympas)


----------



## Ledoux

face à quelqu'un qui nous casse les pieds, on peut dire _get a life _donc en Français_ va jouer_


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> _Ramasse ta carcasse_, _fais un homme de toi_, _va t'acheter une vie._.. autant d'expressions qui ne doivent être employées qu'au Québec. Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un en France les connaisse...ni les comprenne !


 
Je souligne que l'expression _ramasse ta carcasse_ n'est pas très usuelle au Québec non plus. Elle m'amuse, c'est tout. 

Quand aux deux autres expressions, je crois bien qu'avec un minimum d'imagination, un Français comprendrait aussi.


----------



## itka

On comprendrait les mots, bien sûr, mais on ne comprendrait pas ce que signifie "s'acheter une vie" !

D'ailleurs, je pense qu'on a changé de contexte depuis le début. Il s'agissait de faire sortir quelqu'un qui restait trop sur sa console par exemple et non de s'en débarrasser parce qu'il nous gênait !


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> On comprendrait les mots, bien sûr, mais on ne comprendrait pas ce que signifie "s'acheter une vie" !
> 
> D'ailleurs, je pense qu'on a changé de contexte depuis le début. Il s'agissait de faire sortir quelqu'un qui restait trop sur sa console par exemple et non de s'en débarrasser parce qu'il nous gênait !


 
_Get a life_ peut être interprété de diverses façons... c'est l'expression qu'on traduit.  Tout le monde a compris que dans le contexte, c'est "vis un peu"  "profite donc mieux de la vie"  "tu passes à côté de la (vraie) vie" etc.

_Va t'acheter une vie_ est simplement une traduction presque littérale de _Get a life_. Je ne le recommande pas.


----------



## DeSica

Je suis d'accord avec Nicomon. _Va t'acheter une vie_ ne fais pas beaucoup sens en français.

Je suggère _Sors un peu de tes bouquins _ou_ Décroche de ta console vidéo._


----------



## edwingill

The other day, in a conversation class, I told a joke.  The professor  who was a lady accused me of being sexist.  All the other ladies in the class laughed, and didn't think the joke was sexist. I wanted to say to the professor "get a life!" "get a life" can mean 'stop being so petty, boring, conventional, sad, etc.' In the above context 'stop being so convetional'. Is there a French expression that would fit the above context?
Many thanks


----------



## DearPrudence

They have been threads about "get a life" but the context is a little different here.
Based on the context, maybe I would say (well, but I would never dare to tell a sexist joke  ) :
*"(Il) faut se décoincer un peu !"
"(Il) faut pas être coincé(e) comme ça !"
*but that could sound a bit harsh I guess ("Don't be so uptight" or something like this)

Maybe
*"(Il) faut sortir le dimanche"* but I'm not sure that would fit in well.

Let's wait for other answers


----------



## pieanne

Détendez-vous?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

pieanne said:


> Détendez-vous?


J'aurais dit pareil. Ou cool, relax...

(hors ce contexte, je dirais aussi : « Il faut sortir un peu ! »)


----------



## fabfab

After much reckoning here is what I can come up with, depending on the context:

*get a life!*
=>
(do something interesting) _t'as rien d'autre/de mieux à faire/foutre ?_
(stop being conventional or old-fashioned) _pauvre ringard !_
(get aware of what's going on) _faut sortir un peu ! _ou _sort de ton trou !
_ (find some friends to talk to) _vas t'acheter des amis !_


----------



## enJoanet

salut!
tout dépend tu contexte et de l'intention, mais voici deux expressions assez utilisées;..

_"sort de ton trou"_
_"va t'acheter des amis"_
c'est pas facile du tout à traduire...


----------



## RuK

I think "Get a life!" mostly is used for someone who is nit-picking, as Amityville says ("T'as rien de mieux à faire, là?") or who is being incredibly boring and obsessive in some other way. I like "faut sortir un peu!" as well, I think it has the same feel.


----------



## fabfab

*get a life!* is impolite so to keep the same register and in this context I would say:
_(pauvre) ringard !_


----------



## denkmaler

In my understanding, "get a life (of your own)!" is a revolutionary suggestion for people who seem to have nothing better to do than to interfere with other people's lives; try to direct them, give them unwanted advice, be intolerant, opinionated, etc. This is how it came across when I heard it used by Americans in Europe or on the Internet. Of course, sarcasm can degrade it (and anything else) into a cut, put down or cast-off. Judging by the suggestions given above, and expressions like "sors de ton trou," the French haven't achieved the sweeping succinctness of "get a life!" They haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## Gael9

Sort de ton trou!
or
Sort de ta caverne!


----------



## Hatchet

Apprends à vivre ?


----------



## gtchevalier

"Get a life" in my interpretation, is used when speaking to someone who is wasting his or her time. For example, if someone can quote EVERY commercial that comes on the television, we say, "Get a life!" I asked a French girl what her equivalent would be and she told me, "fous toi un coup de pied au cul."


----------



## Koneko

Bonjour,
j'ai bien lu les autres entrées du forum sur "get a life", mais je n'ai pas trouvé de traduction familière de l'expression prise dans le sens de "get lost".
Que pensez-vous de "va mourir" ou de "va jouer au square"?
Merci!


----------



## Koneko

Merci pour l'économique "dégage". 
Pour "vis ta vie", je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait aussi l'employer dans un sens aussi négatif.

et familier, mais pas vulgaire…


----------



## keumar83

Oui, "vis ta vie" est ce qu'il y a de plus proche à mon avis. Et c'est très négatif selon moi ("fais pas chier" en beaucoup plus poli)

A noter qu'on voit souvent la phrase complète "*go* get a life"


----------



## florence a

I've often come across this, and I understand it, but I don't know how to put it in French.
Context is when someone seems obsessed by a problem, and another character advises them to lighten up and stop thinking about it. It's not like: mind your own business.


----------



## Lyloo14

Sur le sens particulier que tu souhaites lui donner, je dirais "arrête de psychoter"


----------



## Jaykew

Une idée: "C'est pas ça, la vie. (Sors un peu)".


----------



## soifranc

I would say in Quebec the closest expression would be : " déniaise toi"

The verb "niaiser" is used to describe someone who does stupide things or not worthed or abuses of others' time by arguing stupidly or stuburnly.


----------



## Koneko

Merci, mais en français non québecois, "déniaiser" est un peu trop connoté sexuellement…


----------



## fredr90s

"Retourne dans la vraie vie"


----------



## DearPrudence

fredr90s said:


> "Retourne dans la vraie vie"


Pour moi, on pourrait dire ça à un politicien qui vit dans un monde privilégié et qui ne connaît pas les problèmes des "vrais gens", ce qui ne marche pas avec le sens de "get a life".


----------



## Locape

denkmaler said:


> Judging by the suggestions given above, and expressions like "sors de ton trou," the French haven't achieved the sweeping succinctness of "get a life!" They haven't gotten it yet.


Even if it's an old post, I don't see why the french has to be as succinct as english! Did people not get it's 2 different langages ? Using fewer words won't be necessarily a better translation! 'Get a life' can mean 3 different things in english, so in french you'll have 3 different kinds of expressions.
Even if it can mean 'get lost', 'get a life' is nicer than the latter, so 'dégage', 'casse-toi', ou 'va chier' doesn't fit, it's close to 'fuck off', and 'me casse pas les couilles' means 'don't break my balls'!


----------

